
Do you care about cloud computing? - mattjung
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?biz.5.785508
======
ilyak
"Is it just going to be Azure for you?" He does not know anything about _foo_
, let alone on Microsoft's offering on _foo_ , yet he's already decided that
he's going to use _foo_ from Microsoft, and asumes it's the default.

That's why I wish to see MS die in convulsions, the more the better. I
probably even won't take it without convulsions.

